# Putting pics in a thread???



## snowman_3 (Mar 2, 2009)

I wanna put pics in my thread to show people but i can't figure it out! Any help??


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Web pics or on your computer pics?

Should put all your pics on Photobuckey or MySpace first, it's easier and you will be able to post more.

*For web pics*, just select the "insert image" from the task bar and add the web address.

*For you computer*, select go advanced and manage attachments.


----------



## snowman_3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks man! Took me a min but i got it!!!:rockn:


----------

